# SNL 9/15/12 Seth MacFarlane



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Cold Open - Barack Obama
Monologue - Voices in my head
Commercial - Political ad
Sex After 50
Commercial - Eastwood and Chair
Lids Club, Gungnam Style - Psy cameo
Introduction To Puppetry
Frank Ocean performs
Weekend Update:
- Honey Boo Boo Child and Mama. 
- Ryan Lochte. 
- Get out the vote
Do I stutter?
Steve Harvey Show
I'm like...
Frank Ocean performs
Wooden Spoon Warehouse


The season opener knocked it out of the park. Seth was a great host. Normally there's a few good skits and a few bad ones. I can't think of a single skit that was bad (some were a little weak, but not bad). You know it's a great episode when the weakest thing is Weekend Update. 

A few comments though...

I had just seen the Gungnam Style video for the first time on Friday so I immediately knew what they were going for when Bobby came out. Originally I thought it was a cheesy move to take advantage of the popularity of the video, and it kind of was, but having Psy on it made it more legit. Plus Taran was a dead ringer for the guy in the yellow suit. 

Seth was great. Loved his Ryan Lochte.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

It was OK - nothing to write home to Mom about.

The new cast members look promising.

The guy playing Paul Ryan - sorry I don't know his name - was severely disappointing.

And after a week with 5 episodes of The Voice and The X Factor - I dunno Frank Ocean but man was he bad. He probably wouldn't make it through on any reality singing competition


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> The guy playing Paul Ryan - sorry I don't know his name - was severely disappointing.


that was Taran Killam, who is usually very good. He didn't have much to do as Ryan.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought this was the best SNL I have ever seen -- comedy-wise. I actually found myself L'ing-O-L.

Seth MacFarlane should have been the musical guest as well as the host.

It only occurred to me after the political opener that Jay Pharoah is a tall black impressionist who SHOULD have been doing Barack Obama since the beginning instead of the comparitively diminuitive Fred Armisen.

I'd never seen/heard of the Asian viral video guy before, but I'm sure that will not be my last exposure to him, as other shows will surely feature him from now on (as they do with that little obnoxious hillbilly Honey Booboo and her clan).

:up::up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I hate Seth McFarlane, so Ive only watched a little of the show so far. I'm not impressed.

I also was not impressed with Jay Pharoah's Obama. He tries WAY too hard and needs to dial it back. (I also don't much care for him.)

I like Killam, but yeah, his Ryan wasn't great.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Best episode of the season so far!

I like Seth. It felt like he had some hand in the writing.

Did not enjoy Frank Ocean at all. Too boring for a comedy show.

I had read the other day that Jay would be doing Obama this season. He has been doing it in his standup act all summer. Didn't really care for his version.

There are very few women in this cast. They need to add some.

I liked the Asian viral guy. I had recently seen the video.

I felt like this episode was flinging mud at Obama but flinging sh*t at Romney.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

getreal said:


> I'd never seen/heard of the Asian viral video guy before, but I'm sure that will not be my last exposure to him, as other shows will surely feature him from now on (as they do with that little obnoxious hillbilly Honey Booboo and her clan).


Actually SNL is a late comer in that game as Psy has already been on a ton of news programs and Ellen.

Speaking of Honey Booboo. I didn't really know who that was since I never watched any of the shows she was on and never saw the YouTube clip.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Jay's Obama relied way too much on mannerisms (the extended Ahhhhh) that just wansn't funny. He was also staring way too hard at the cue cards, which seemed to be down and to the right of camera. Very distracting. 
Blatant cue card reading is the easiest way to ruin a sketch for me.

Agree Seth McFarlane was a great host. His Lochte was probably the funniest bit of the show for me.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Satchel said:


> He was also staring way too hard at the cue cards, which seemed to be down and to the right of camera. Very distracting.


I assume that was supposed to be the "reading a teleprompter" portion of his Obama impression.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Friend of mine has been saying all summer that Matthew Morrison from GLEE is a dead ringer for Ryan and that this could be his "Tina Fey" moment-geez, I wish they would have done that. I LOVE me some Taran Killam but yeah, that was weak.

LOVED Clint Eastwood and his chair! Two Pants Up! 

MacFarlane as Lochte-OMG! "Juice.." "You want juice?"
I was watching a short movie and there were all these little movies inside of it.
Those are commercials..
Oh, ok-I thought it was weird, 'cuz I was in a lot of them....


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Jay has the voice down, but he needs to work on the other mannerisms of Obama. Like that little "hmm" thing, yeah Obama does that, but it wasn't remotely funny at that frequency. 

I thought the episode was OK but generally downhill from the cold open.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not even sure he has the voice down. But the mannerisms. UGH. Yes. I was telling my husband he needs to cool it with those, because it's really not that similar.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, Seth, it's TakAY, at least according to wikipedia.

It's a shame. He's a handsome fella, but he reminds me of the irritating kid in high school who KNOWS he's really funny and just will NOT shut up.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Heh. Okay, his Ryan Lochte was really funny.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, Seth, it's TakAY, at least according to wikipedia.
> 
> It's a shame. He's a handsome fella, but he reminds me of the irritating kid in high school who KNOWS he's really funny and just will NOT shut up.


He's worse than Jimmy Fallon for laughing at his own jokes.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'll give Pharoh a few more episodes to hone his Obama. I think everyone was used to Fred Armisen, as was I.. but towards the end of the sketch, I could see Jay getting better at it. Give him a few more episodes.. I'm sure he'll be in every episode this season.

The rest of the show was great. I said to my g/f, they save all the best sketches for the season opener -- the rest of the season is going to be a big bag of suck. 

I had been talking to people about the PSY video for a few weeks now, and I'm surprised at a few people who haven't seen it yet. That bit was awesome.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I am looking forward to JGL next week. He's a GREAT actor.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, I finished it. I actually like the last two sketches a lot.

So some was good, some wasn't. Typical SNL.

I'm kind of dreading getting to know the new featured players. But I am really happy to see that they've hired a larger woman. I've often criticized them for hiring funny larger men but not women. I hope she's good.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

markz said:


> Best episode of the season so far!


Now this I am in complete agreement with! 

I couldn't understand why they had Jason Sidaikus (sp) doing Mitt Romney doing Joe Biden!?! 

Since I ff'd through the musical guest, I actually liked most of the show, aside from the Sex after 50 bit - I just cannot stand that bit. Very close 'last place' with What's Up With That? (which was thankfully missing this week).


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I am looking forward to JGL next week. He's a GREAT actor.


His performance of "Make Em Laugh" is one of my most favorite monologues.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

morac said:


> I had just seen the Gungnam Style video for the first time on Friday so I immediately knew what they were going for when Bobby came out. Originally I thought it was a cheesy move to take advantage of the popularity of the video, and it kind of was, but having Psy on it made it more legit. Plus Taran was a dead ringer for the guy in the yellow suit.


I've never seen the video or Psy except when I FF'd it on Today. I think I get all of the "subtlety" though.

Whaisname with his dancing was also a dead ringer for Psy.

Ya think when the back wall didn't open up and they looked around and at each other and exited through the "back door" that was a mistake, where the stagehands missed a cue?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I'll give Pharoh a few more episodes to hone his Obama. I think everyone was used to Fred Armisen, as was I.. but towards the end of the sketch, I could see Jay getting better at it. Give him a few more episodes.. I'm sure he'll be in every episode this season.
> ...





YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm not even sure he has the voice down. But the mannerisms. UGH. Yes. I was telling my husband he needs to cool it with those, because it's really not that similar.


Fred does a better Obama. Hey guys, the key is that BHO NEVER looks straight into the camera. He looks left. He looks right. He looks left. FF him some time. He looks like an oscillating fan.

He also doesn't umm and ahh as much as he's accused.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

zordude said:


> His performance of "Make Em Laugh" is one of my most favorite monologues.


That monologue is quite possibly the most energy I've ever seen an actor put into a few minutes of work. It was great.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> I've never seen the video or Psy except when I FF'd it on Today. I think I get all of the "subtlety" though.
> 
> Whaisname with his dancing was also a dead ringer for Psy.
> 
> Ya think when the back wall didn't open up and they looked around and at each other and exited through the "back door" that was a mistake, where the stagehands missed a cue?


When those doors opened and the smoke machines were going, but before Bobby Monihan came out as PSY, I said to my g/f "thank god Kristin Wig is gone" because I knew, if this were last season, Gilly or some other awful KW character was going to pop out of there. THANK GOD it was actually something really funny this time.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

markz said:


> ...I felt like this episode was flinging mud at Obama but flinging sh*t at Romney.


This must be your first time watching SNL. Do you plan to keep watching?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DougF said:


> This must be your first time watching SNL. Do you plan to keep watching?


I have no problem with what they were doing. Just making an observation!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

markz said:


> I felt like this episode was flinging mud at Obama but flinging sh*t at Romney.


Hey, you play the cards you're dealt.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't know who Seth MacFarlane is  but he looks like Christopher Knight (of Peter Brady fame).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> Hey, you play the cards you're dealt.


You mean: if your writers room is filled with liberals, then you're going to get skits biased towards Obama...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

morac said:


> I had just seen the Gungnam Style video for the first time on Friday so I immediately knew what they were going for when Bobby came out. Originally I thought it was a cheesy move to take advantage of the popularity of the video, and it kind of was, but having Psy on it made it more legit. Plus Taran was a dead ringer for the guy in the yellow suit.


I hadn't heard of this video until Thursday when someone showed it to me at work. Then I heard the song on the radio on Friday, it was Amazon's MP3 deal-of-the-day on Friday, and then this sketch on SNL. Crazy!



netringer said:


> Ya think when the back wall didn't open up and they looked around and at each other and exited through the "back door" that was a mistake, where the stagehands missed a cue?


I think it was planned that way, not a stagehand error. If it was, they adapted to it extremely well.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Obama, Romney, Biden, Ryan. Boring, boring, boring, boring. The next two months will not be anything like the fall of 2008. Pretty good episode though.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

morac said:


> I had just seen the Gungnam Style video for the first time on Friday so I immediately knew what they were going for when Bobby came out. Originally I thought it was a cheesy move to take advantage of the popularity of the video, and it kind of was, but having Psy on it made it more legit. Plus Taran was a dead ringer for the guy in the yellow suit.


I was watching this recorded yesterday afternoon and my daughter (12 yrs.) happened to walk through the room during this skit....right about the time the guy in the cowboy hat came onscreen. She stops and watches for a minute and asks me "What in the world ARE you watching?"   

I had not seen the Gangnam Style video until today, but now I've finally realized where all those .gifs I've seen people posting have come from.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> You mean: if your writers room is filled with liberals, then you're going to get skits biased towards Obama...


No.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the Thursday night specials-those were so good last election season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

They had a lot more material to work with in 2008


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't know who Seth MacFarlane is  but he looks like Christopher Knight (of Peter Brady fame).


I have always said that!


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't know who Seth MacFarlane is  but he looks like Christopher Knight (of Peter Brady fame).


I've always thought this! I even googled Christopher Knight the other day to show my husband.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> I'll give Pharoh a few more episodes to hone his Obama. I think everyone was used to Fred Armisen, as was I.. but towards the end of the sketch, I could see Jay getting better at it. Give him a few more episodes.. I'm sure he'll be in every episode this season.


It's not like this was Jay's first time doing an Obama impression. It's been part of Pharaoh's act since before he was hired on SNL, and people have been complaining ever since then that it made no sense to have Armisen continuing to do his flat, lifeless Obama when you've got an actual black guy sitting backstage that can do it much better.

I thought it was funny to have Armisen introduce Pharaoh at the beginning of the sketch and he made a little joke about "who would want that job?"

For those complaining that the mannerisms weren't exactly right, or the "umms" and "ahhhs" were exagerrated, that's what impressions are all about. Any good impressionnist isn't trying to do an exact copy of the original. They take some small mannerisms or speech patterns and then play those up, because it makes the impression more recognizable and more comedic.


zordude said:


> His performance of "Make Em Laugh" is one of my most favorite monologues.


Agreed. That's probably my favorite SNL monologue of all time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> _*I don't know who Seth MacFarlane is*_  but he looks like Christopher Knight (of Peter Brady fame).


Ever heard of the FOX animated comedy, "Family Guy?" Or the FOX animated comedy, "American Dad?" Or the FOX animated comedy "The Cleveland Show?" Seth MacFarlane is the creator of each of these shows, and he does many of the voices as well.

And this summer he wrote, directed, and co-starred in a movie called "Ted" which was a huge success.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ever heard of the FOX animated comedy, "Family Guy?" Or the FOX animated comedy, "American Dad?" Or the FOX animated comedy "The Cleveland Show?" Seth MacFarlane is the creator of each of these shows, and he does many of the voices as well.
> 
> And this summer he wrote, directed, and co-starred in a movie called "Ted" which was a huge success.


And if you watched the monologue, the voices he did were the voices of Peter Griffin, Stewie Griffin, and Quagmire from "Family Guy." (MacFarlane also voices Brian on the same show, but uses his normal speaking voice for that role.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And if you watched the monologue, the voices he did were the voices of Peter Griffin, Stewie Griffin, and Quagmire from "Family Guy." (MacFarlane also voices Brian on the same show, but uses his normal speaking voice for that role.)


He did Brian for a second, and also did Roger from "American Dad" briefly as well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Didn't know that Ryan Lochte was supposed to be stupid, then I saw in some other article today people making fun of him.. (i.e. not a SNL related article)

The stutter sketch was somewhat funny.. and so was one of the ones late in the show.. From the list, I'm not sure which one. maybe "I'm like..". Basically, it totally went against the *general* "sketches near the end are on the worse end of the scale".


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

windracer said:


> I hadn't heard of this video until Thursday when someone showed it to me at work. Then I heard the song on the radio on Friday, it was Amazon's MP3 deal-of-the-day on Friday, and then this sketch on SNL. Crazy!


Which means his 15 minutes was up 20 minutes ago. I'll bet he disappears fast.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I really thought this was one of the best episodes in a long time, and I'm amazed we've made it 40 posts and no one has mentioned the puppet skit. It seems I'm in the minority since no one's mentioned it, but that was a bona fide legendary skit.

The little dig during the other wise stupid, "I'm all like..." skit was funny too: "And I'm all like 'Giggity Goo'." "Yeah, don't do Family Guy, we're 30."

Just a few of my favorite highlights. An absolutely great episode. Seth MacFarlane should be added to the Justin Timberlake tier of making a few spot appearances a year.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> And if you watched the monologue, the voices he did were the voices of Peter Griffin, Stewie Griffin, and Quagmire from "Family Guy." (MacFarlane also voices Brian on the same show, but uses his normal speaking voice for that role.)


He's also filthy rich. The Fox shows bring him multi-$Millions each year. He got a huge multi-year deal.

Seth McFarlane also made a not-totally-vanity CD singing standards. 

He's a not bad singer. He's not a great singer.

Was that song with the voices written for the show or maybe something he's done before?

There is NO WAY that Stewie is Rex Harrison.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mattack said:


> Didn't know that Ryan Lochte was supposed to be stupid, then I saw in some other article today people making fun of him.. (i.e. not a SNL related article)
> 
> The stutter sketch was somewhat funny.. and so was one of the ones late in the show.. From the list, I'm not sure which one. maybe "I'm like..". Basically, it totally went against the *general* "sketches near the end are on the worse end of the scale".


I have never seen Ryan Lochte talk, but my wife said he comes across stupid.

I liked the stutter skit, especially when the drill sergeant said repeat after me and then stuttered, so all the soldiers yelled what he said complete WITH the stutter.



Sparty99 said:


> The little dig during the other wise stupid, "I'm all like..." skit was funny too: "And I'm all like 'Giggity Goo'." "Yeah, don't do Family Guy, we're 30."
> 
> Just a few of my favorite highlights. An absolutely great episode. Seth MacFarlane should be added to the Justin Timberlake tier of making a few spot appearances a year.


I liked the "I'm all like" skit, but it's because I like the girl in that skit. She's pretty cute!

And I agree about Seth and Justin showing up from time to time. They are always funny!

I saw Seth on a Comedy Central roast and enjoyed him, even though I don;t watch any of his animated shows. The other comedians were making fun of him saying he can't do anything until The Simpsons does it first! One of them said "Seth, The Simpsons called and they want their everything back!"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ever heard of the FOX animated comedy, "Family Guy?" Or the FOX animated comedy, "American Dad?" Or the FOX animated comedy "The Cleveland Show?" Seth MacFarlane is the creator of each of these shows, and he does many of the voices as well.
> 
> And this summer he wrote, directed, and co-starred in a movie called "Ted" which was a huge success.





LoadStar said:


> And if you watched the monologue, the voices he did were the voices of Peter Griffin, Stewie Griffin, and Quagmire from "Family Guy." (MacFarlane also voices Brian on the same show, but uses his normal speaking voice for that role.)


Thanks!  I don't watch those shows, but have heard of them.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

I didn't think it was all that great - I was expecting a lot more. The Ryan Locket bit was the best. And yes he is that dumb. He always say "me and him" "me and Michael", etc when starting sentences. It drives me crazy but they didn't use it once in the bit which was a shame. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE me some Mumford and Sons so I'm super excited for this week.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

netringer said:


> Which means his 15 minutes was up 20 minutes ago. I'll bet he disappears fast.


Somehow I doubt that.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUUGa0vBdTg&feature=related[/media]


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Lochte bit was the funniest.

Best line... "it feels weird being dry."

I lost it!!!!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jneugeba said:


> I didn't think it was all that great - I was expecting a lot more. The Ryan Locket bit was the best. And yes he is that dumb. He always say "me and him" "me and Michael", etc when starting sentences. It drives me crazy but they didn't use it once in the bit which was a shame.
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE me some Mumford and Sons so I'm super excited for this week.


..you and my friend Maureen-she is Mumford & Sons' #1 fan! 

OMG-yes, poor Ryan, he is not that bright...I saw an interview where he talked about guest starring on "90210" and they asked him what was the hardest part of it all-and he said something like "moving around and saying lines and not tripping and falling" - funny, in a sad, tragic way....

And yes, the puppet sketch was hee-larious, especially when "Anthony's" puppet, "Tony," was smoking...OMG, so funny.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought it was a great episode. The only drawback was Frank Ocean and supposedly John Meyer was their too. Also did they purposely join the Wooden Spoon warehouse in the middle of the sketch or did my local station wanted to cram a bunch of commercials in to the commercial break? I went to the web site and of course it redirected me to snl's web site.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Michael S said:


> I thought it was a great episode. The only drawback was Frank Ocean and supposedly John Meyer was their too. Also did they purposely join the Wooden Spoon warehouse in the middle of the sketch or did my local station wanted to cram a bunch of commercials in to the commercial break? I went to the web site and of course it redirected me to snl's web site.


The bit was only about 45 seconds long. Just spelling out the URL (snake, ....)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

netringer said:


> The bit was only about 45 seconds long. Just spelling out the URL (snake, ....)


...double valley, double valley, double valley....
the river what took my son....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

netringer said:


> The bit was only about 45 seconds long. Just spelling out the URL (snake, ....)


Pretty much the right length of an SNL bit.

It worked very well.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

morac said:


> The season opener knocked it out of the park. Seth was a great host. Normally there's a few good skits and a few bad ones. I can't think of a single skit that was bad (some were a little weak, but not bad). You know it's a great episode when the weakest thing is Weekend Update.


Wow. I had heard that it was a great SNL. Maybe that's why I was so disappointed. I sat there through the first hour asking myself why am I watching this S***. I kept hanging on hoping. I thought the Eastwood Chair commercial was pretty good. I also thought that the skits at the end were better than the ones at the beginning which is unusual for a late night TV show. Usually its fire with your best stuff first and it's downhill from there.

Of course there have been things that I thought were hysterical that others didn't think were the least bit funny so I guess it is just a taste thing.

Just really disappointed.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And for those that don't know, on Sept 11, 2001 Seth was supposed to be on Flight 11 from Boston to L.A. - the one that hit the north tower.

He got drunk the night before, and showed up at the airport too late to catch the flight.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> And for those that don't know, on Sept 11, 2001 Seth was supposed to be on Flight 11 from Boston to L.A. - the one that hit the north tower.
> 
> He got drunk the night before, and showed up at the airport too late to catch the flight.


 I did NOT know that! Wow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> And for those that don't know, on Sept 11, 2001 Seth was supposed to be on Flight 11 from Boston to L.A. - the one that hit the north tower.
> 
> He got drunk the night before, and showed up at the airport too late to catch the flight.


I think in addition to him being drunk, the driver that was supposed to pick him up was late. Supposedly Seth is notoriously late for everything, so he didn't think much of it and it wasn't a big deal to him at the time, until they actually found out what happened.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't know about the 9/11 info, and looked it up. Apparently, he also was told the flight left at 8:15, instead of 7:45. He got to the airport 10 minutes after the gates closed so it was too late to board.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

BradJW said:


> I didn't know about the 9/11 info, and looked it up. Apparently, he also was told the flight left at 8:15, instead of 7:45. He got to the airport 10 minutes after the gates closed so it was too late to board.


That's interesting, you always here those stories like that. Are there any stories where someone missed the flight on 9/10 and had to take the 9/11 one instead?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> That's interesting, you always here those stories like that. Are there any stories where someone missed the flight on 9/10 and had to take the 9/11 one instead?


Rob Lowe was on an earlier flight that was apparently a dry run for Atta and his crew. He was contacted by the FBI to see what he remembered.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

netringer said:


> Rob Lowe was on an earlier flight that was apparently a dry run for Atta and his crew. He was contacted by the FBI to see what he remembered.


Are you sure that was Rob Lowe? I have a vague recollection of a story like that, but not of it being Rob.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think in addition to him being drunk, the driver that was supposed to pick him up was late. Supposedly Seth is notoriously late for everything, so he didn't think much of it and it wasn't a big deal to him at the time, until they actually found out what happened.


I don't think MacFarlane's ever made a big deal about it because's he's notoriously late to everything. This was just one of many flights he's missed in his life.



busyba said:


> Are you sure that was Rob Lowe? I have a vague recollection of a story like that, but not of it being Rob.


The story I remember was James Woods (ironic for the Family Guy connection).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> This was just one of many flights he's missed in his life.


But if there ever was one to miss...

Regarding SNL, I thought he did a great job. One of the few I can count on one hand that I watched all the way through. Well, except for the musical guest, I FF'd through that.

The Ryan Lochte bit was pretty funny. "Goon" was silly enough to make me laugh.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> But if there ever was one to miss...
> 
> Regarding SNL, I thought he did a great job. One of the few I can count on one hand that I watched all the way through. Well, except for the musical guest, I FF'd through that.
> 
> The Ryan Lochte bit was pretty funny. "Goon" was silly enough to make me laugh.


I read one article where Seth claims he never thinks about missing the plane and thinks of it as no big deal. I think it would freak me out and I would think about it all the time. Thank G-d I don't have to think about that.

GOON was funny! I give it 3 swims....(holds up 4 fingers)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> The story I remember was James Woods


Yes! That's what I couldn't remember remembering.  James Woods.

I think I heard him talking about it during an appearance on Howard Stern.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Speaking of the Lochte bit... isn't there some subtext there because Lochte is dating Seth's ex-girlfriend or something?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

He is?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That is my understanding.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think in addition to him being drunk, the driver that was supposed to pick him up was late. Supposedly Seth is notoriously late for everything, so he didn't think much of it and it wasn't a big deal to him at the time, until they actually found out what happened.


Well, I've heard Seth talk about this, and it *still* isn't a big deal to him. He's very blasé about it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

busyba said:


> Are you sure that was Rob Lowe? I have a vague recollection of a story like that, but not of it being Rob.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/04/rob-lowe-flew-on-911-terrorist-dry-run_n_857313.html
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2011/05/rob_lowe_describes_flying_on_a.html

Maybe Hollywood agents tell their clients that a 9/11 story is second best to a sex tape for publicity. 

But...

The terrorists bought 1st class tickets to be seated up front near the cockpit door.
It makes sense that the investigators would seek out passengers that also flew in 1st class 
The SAG & AFTRA union rules insist that employers fly talent in 1st class


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> Well, I've heard Seth talk about this, and it *still* isn't a big deal to him. He's very blasé about it.


Some people just are that way. Both my brothers are.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Well, I've heard Seth talk about this, and it *still* isn't a big deal to him. He's very blasé about it.


Yes, I've heard him talking about it on Carolla's podcast a couple times.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Watching this now.

The stuttering drill sergeant was hilarious.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think this is one I'm going to save and rewatch soon. I've been thinking of a couple of the sketches and chuckling to myself. I think it might be a better second time around show.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BREAKING!

You wanna know who he is? Seth is the guy dating the Khalisi!

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2012/09/25/family_guy_creator_seth_macfarlane_dat

NYAH, NYAH! We got to see her nekid before he did!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That's Emilia Clarke? I would never have recognized her.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> BREAKING!
> 
> You wanna know who he is? Seth is the guy dating the Khalisi!
> 
> NYAH, NYAH! We got to see her nekid before he did!


Yeah, but he gets to touch her, when you don't! So who's the winner here?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

netringer said:


> NYAH, NYAH! We got to see her nekid before he did!


Maybe he saw her naked at the same time we did and it is one of the reasons he is dating her.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Regina said:


> I read one article where Seth claims he never thinks about missing the plane and thinks of it as no big deal. I think it would freak me out and I would think about it all the time. Thank G-d I don't have to think about that.


McFarlane is an atheist, and I'd heard him mentioning it while talking about the 9/11 missed flight, so that probably has a bit to do with his blasé-ness.



busyba said:


> Speaking of the Lochte bit... isn't there some subtext there because Lochte is dating Seth's ex-girlfriend or something?


You're probably talking about MacFarlane, but there are a number of other Seths (e.g., Meyers, Rogen, Green, MacFarlane).


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Wonder if he ever asks her to put on a platinum blonde wig.

Wonder how many "Game of Thrones" references there will be on "Family Guy" this season.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yeah, but he gets to touch her, when you don't! So who's the winner here?


He's got nothing on me other than the job(s), the $nnn millions, the fame, the body, the girlfriend...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's Emilia Clarke? I would never have recognized her.


Dude! That sucks!
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgwuSuAUPJg[/media]


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Best SNL since Taylor Swift. Loved it.


----------

